# Value of a Colnago



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Greeting Nag heads.. I have a 2005 Colnago CT-2 PR4 size 57 with Force Force. Not a scratch on her..wondering the approximate value of her..she is currently dressed up with w full Shimano DA7800 kit


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Imo --> $2500.


----------



## marinmcgreevy (Feb 21, 2012)

I purchased my PR4 CT2 a few months ago for $2,200. Campy Chorus/Record. Perfect condition. Do not sell the bike.


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

why not sell?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Because some day you'll regret it ?


----------



## Joegoldenrod (Jun 18, 2012)

*1984 Steel Frame Colnago Question*

I'm hoping I can find someone here that can help.

I've recently been asked to sell an old steel frame Colnago that was used by the 1984 Italian cycling team that competed and won a gold medal in the 1984 Olympic summer games in Los Angeles. I'm not exactly sure what I have here, but I know it meant a lot to my grandparents. They owned an Italian restaurant in Orange California and fed the Italian cycling team throughout there stay. They left them the bike and a signed photo of them and my family members which I plan on posting soon. It's a shame to sell it and if it isn't worth much I'll tell my grandma to keep it, it's a pretty cool little piece of history.

My question is, can anyone out there tell me exactly what I have here?

I don't know if it was actually used in the race or if they just trained on it. Either way it has Olympic stamps on the handle bars and it has been siting in a garage since 1984. I didn't want to clean it and risk damaging something so that's why it's pretty dirty in the pictures.

.....apparently I can't post links or pictures. If you think you can help me and want to see pictures of the bike please respond.

Thanks for your time


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Joegoldenrod said:


> I don't know if it was actually used in the race or if they just trained on it. Either way it has Olympic stamps on the handle bars and it has been siting in a garage since 1984. I didn't want to clean it and risk damaging something so that's why it's pretty dirty in the pictures.
> 
> .....apparently I can't post links or pictures. If you think you can help me and want to see pictures of the bike please respond.
> 
> Thanks for your time


You can't post pics directly until you have 10 posts if i recall correctly.

You can create a Photobucket account (or similar), then post the location of the images as text, e.g. mypics at photobucket dot com


----------



## Joegoldenrod (Jun 18, 2012)

*Location of the photos*

Thanks

www . flickr . com / photos / [email protected]

just remove the spaces


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice bike.

I'm 85% certain that what you have there is a Mexico with pantographed parts and a mix of Campy Record and Super record Parts.

It could be a Super, but I *believe* those had crome head tube lugs at that point.

The Olympic markings on the handlebars are the manufacturer's standard mark, and doesn't indicate that the bike was used in the Olympics or was some sort of special Olympic bike. 

Given its appearance, it was clearly raced/used by someone, and someone very tall for an Italian, which should make the owner easier to identify. If you can prove that the bike was used in the games themselves, it would increase the value to some extent, depending on who's it was exactly and whether they medaled.

Just my opinion / guess - if it was in museum-quality condition, it might be worth $3000 or more. In its current condition, perhaps $1500-2000 unless you can demonstrate its Olympic use. The parts are worth at least half of the total.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool bike! Do more research before selling.


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

sell the whole thing for $950 and make someone's day, it needs some road time after hanging in a restaurant for 30 years


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

i was thinking of selling the frameset with headset


----------



## csbarizona (Oct 7, 2010)

*Framebuilder of Trust*

Joe-

I agree that you should do more research before you sell it.

I suspect that it's not a Colnago at all. Rather, I'm guessing that it was custom made for a team rider by another builder and painted and stickered as a Colnago. That was (and is) a pretty common practice-- riders would have their favorite framebuilder build them a frame, and then have it painted and decaled to reflect the team sponsors. (A "Framebuilder of Trust")

With regard to yours-- take a look at the head tube lug. Not only does it not look like other Colnago Supers of the time (as it lacks the Colnago clover cutout), but it has a very clear and different logo cutout on the side, sort of shaped like a "T". To me, it looks like a Tommassini lug. You can do a search and see Tommassini bikes of the same era with the same logo cutout.

Look also at the brake bridge. It is peaked, with a logo of a rider on each side. Colnago brake bridges that I've seen (and owned) are essentially flat, often with another clover engraving.

To me, that makes your bike even more special and interesting. And if it's a Tommassini, it may even be nicer than a Colnago Super . . .

Riders often ride their regular team bikes for the Olympics-- perhaps this rider was on the Del Tongo team (of Saronni). If so, that would be fantastic, and you can probably figure out who the rider was with a bit of research.

Chris


----------



## csbarizona (Oct 7, 2010)

It just occurred to me that riders in the Olympics were amateurs back then (I think), so the rider wouldn't have been on a pro team at the time. So maybe it wasn't a Del Tongo rider . . .

My quick guess-- the frame belonged to the legendary Eros Poli - he was on the winning Italian team at that Olympics, and he's quite tall (6'3" or so). And when he went pro, I think that he joined . . . Del Tongo.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

@joegoldenrod
The logo cut-out on that Colnago lug looks identical to this one on my 2007 Tommasini Tecno. The lower lug has the "T" upside down, the upper one actually looks like a T.


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

So i think i want to sell my 2005 CT-2 PR04 size 58 frame/Force fork/king headset..what should i look to ask? no issues with the frame..would give it an 8.5 out of 10


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

one from Europe couldn't fetch a thousand dollars opening bid on th ebay last year, maybe it is easier to sell fully dressed ... they are 7+ years old now, no lightweight, have kind of fallen out of favour with people who pay big bucks ... collectors will still buy one from you in the right size, but not for a huge buck ... but I could be wrong, why not post what you have in mind and let the market be your guide?


----------



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

I would easily pay 1000-1200$ for a CT2 if it was my size (53-54). But like sapuy says, collectors or similar are the ones to be looking for.


----------

